# What kind of...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good for you on planning to get out and about with her - dogs really need the mental stimulation of a walk, as well as the physical exercise. A good rule of thumb is five minutes for each month of age, twice a day. So at 6 months 30 minutes, twice a day would be about right. My adult toy dogs get a minimum of 40 minutes off leash walking every day (usually over an hour, in two walks), plus time running round our large gardens, and that seems to be enough to keep them happy and healthy. If she is not used to walking, I would start with a 20 minute stroll, and build up from there.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I love walking my dog; it's so good for us both. I've just had him a few months, and I have noticed that I am getting stronger, and wanting to take longer and longer walks myself! Can't wait till this weather lets up a little, so we can walk more!

Have you thought about enrolling in a puppy obedience class? It will really help both of you, and it's great socialization for your pup.

Also, does your pup like to play fetch? Are you teaching any tricks? Poodles are smart, and need the mental stimulation as well. I am working on some clicker training with my mini; it's very fun.


----------



## luv4poodles (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay thanks And yes I train her! She is sooo smart!!lol


----------

